# Running board studs



## Ralphxyz (Oct 7, 2015)

I want to add running boards to my 2014 Nissan Frontier King Cab.

I just reach under the cab to make sure the studs were there, which they are, BUT I cannot
feel a full thread! 

The threads have rusted away!

Are these studs removable?
Could I weld the bracket to the stud?

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Ralphxyz said:


> I want to add running boards to my 2014 Nissan Frontier King Cab.
> 
> I just reach under the cab to make sure the studs were there, which they are, BUT I cannot
> feel a full thread!
> ...


Did you actually LOOK AT THE STUD'S?

Use a small wire brush to clean the Thread Groove's to make sure that they are not filled in with Dirt. As long as the Nut tighten's up, they still may be usable.


----------



## Ralphxyz (Oct 7, 2015)

I did not actually look, but I could remove the dirt with my fingers and feel threads
where there was threads and feel the smooth round stud where there was no threads.

I live by the ocean and have driven through salt water flood waters on occasion so the missing threads
is not surprising, I had an earlier Frontier that the frame completely rusted away.

This 2014 Frontier only has 9,000 miles but when I have it jacked up and under there I will do 
a good inspection and possible a pressure wash and maybe some under coat.

Inside, next to the body the threads are fine it is on the end where the threads have rusted away.

Of course the bracket will cover up the good threads.

Possible I could make up a threaded bushing with inside and outside threads?

I would/might need to enlarge the bracket hole.

Ralph


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Ralph,

It's been so long since I mounted my Step Rail's that I can't remember how the Threads were on the end of the stud. I mounted my Step Rail's right after I purchased mine new in 2013, I just can't remember. Some stud's and I want to say on Nissan that at the end,, say last 1/8" to 1/4" are sort of tapered with no Thread's,, but I just can't remember on the Step Rail Stud's. 

I live on the Southern Coast too,, and know all too well what the Salt Water can do underneath. 

Be sure to Check the Oil in the Rear Axle and Take the Breather on top of the axle out,(At least once a year or 2) Clean with Diesel Fuel and Blow it out with the Air Compressor. If the Axle Seal's get a Leak,, we don't have any prior warning until it's too late by running the Differential and Axle Bearing's with no oil for lubrication.

It would have been much better for Nissan to give us a low oil Light for the Rear Axle Oil,, than the TPMS, IMO.


----------



## Thomas_K (Aug 31, 2020)

Take a look at this Youtube video to see what those studs look like:


----------

